# Race Face Respond



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Has anyone used these cranks? Found them at a really good price. How do they compare to the Atlas FR in performance/weight. 

Please: I do not need any opinions/ get these cause there better, easier to work on blah blah on other cranks like saint etc. I was just curious about these.


----------



## Verskis (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm also curious about these. How does the "EXI" interface work?


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Ill let you know in about 2 weeks, just ordered some for my bass of CRC and it should be here in the next few weeks. I also have the atlas fr's so i can give you a direct comparision


----------



## Chuey83 (Feb 2, 2010)

Nick_M2R said:


> Ill let you know in about 2 weeks, just ordered some for my bass of CRC and it should be here in the next few weeks. I also have the atlas fr's so i can give you a direct comparision


In the process of a build and am looking at this crank as well. Was interested in the atlas am but like the price of the respond. Have you had a chance to test them out yet?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I imagine they are quite a bit heavier. I never did like the RaceFace interface either.


----------



## pillete (Apr 30, 2006)

I just got them on my new Session 8, given the history of Race Face cranks, I honestly was expecting a boat anchor, but what I found was rather interesting. The are fairly light weight, they felt solid as well. 
The EXI interface is very similar to the shimano Hollowtech interface, with the exception that in order to remove the non-drive side crank, you need a crank puller.
Other than that, it is a good crank for the money, I would certainly recommend it to anyone who is looking to get an 83mm crank without breaking the bank.


----------



## Chuey83 (Feb 2, 2010)

huntandride said:


> Has anyone used these cranks? Found them at a really good price. How do they compare to the Atlas FR in performance/weight.
> 
> Please: I do not need any opinions/ get these cause there better, easier to work on blah blah on other cranks like saint etc. I was just curious about these.


I am working on an ftm build as well. Was thinking bout that crank also cause of the price and plus its race face. But i did find an atlas AM 24/36/bash crank for 132! So just shop around and u can find what u want. I know jenson has the atlas AM 22/32/44 for 200


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I imagine they are quite a bit heavier. I never did like the RaceFace interface either.


You are infact quite wrong, with a single 36 ring and no bash (which assumes you run a taco bash on your chain guide) they weigh in at about 988g (175mm) which for the price is excellent, also, they use a new interface that means you nolonger need a breaker bar to install them, much easier to put on and i have been running them for a month and have no tightened them once, nor have they worked themselves loose


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Chuey83 said:


> In the process of a build and am looking at this crank as well. Was interested in the atlas am but like the price of the respond. Have you had a chance to test them out yet?


 In the process now of making a little review thread on them, wont be long till its up...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

988g is not exactly light.

They are heavier than Saints.

They are still using a interference fit design.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

XSL_WiLL said:


> 988g is not exactly light.
> 
> They are heavier than Saints.
> 
> They are still using a interference fit design.


988g is light for the price you pay
I consider any DH/FR crank that is below 1000g to be on the lighter end of the spectrum.

Why are you comparing the saints to these? They are at completely different ends of the spectrum. The saints are the top of the line crank while the Responds are for the more budget minded person. For the price you pay (i payed $175 AUD from CRC) they are a great, lightweight crank

NOw onto the press fit. I really dont understand some of you complain about; 
a.) The interface wearing and and the cranks becoming sloppy
b.) The cranks coming loose

My solution;

a.) In the 1.5 yearsive owned my atlas FR's (the type of interface everyone *****es about) the only thing i have used to remove and install them is a hammer drill set on max torque. And my interface is just fine, copper anti seize works WONDERS at keeping the interface from wearing out.
b.) loctite the bolt, need i say more?


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I've had Race Face cranks (Evolve XC and Diabolus DH) both with the same interface, both I've just taken off and put back on with an 8mm allen tool and both have never had any issues
My FSA Afterburner cranks (no ide how old these are as they're 2nd hand) I've rounded out the hole in the cap which preloads the bearings etc. But you know sometimes it is user error and more people should take it on the chin rather than trying to spread a bad reputation just because something is different than they're used to.
The cranks on my Sons new BMX have come lose about 3 times so far (again a pinch bolt system) so I can understand that from bad experiences people can be against a certain type of product, weather it's user error or weather it's buying a lemon some people will always have problems.

But in defense of Will, he only put his opinion up and he is entitled to it. I agree to an extent, I haven't had problems with cranks loosening etc but have you considered maybe his point is about how hard they are to do up and just how inconvenient it is if you need to take your cranks off and back on a few times to for example adjust a bb mounted chain guide or something, or perhaps you're switching to single speed and need to get the chainline spot on.

The Race Face system probably isn't to everyones liking, but then again some people will never have the need to take their cranks off once they're on either.

I imagine the other option would be Shimano SLX or something like that. In the Aus distributor catalogue I have the stated wight for the respond cranks is 1150g, not far off what a set of Diabolus would weigh, so if they're good value and you're after a strong crank I don't see why you wouldn't get them. But if you're after something lighter then you would probably look at something else!


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

ducktape said:


> I've had Race Face cranks (Evolve XC and Diabolus DH) both with the same interface, both I've just taken off and put back on with an 8mm allen tool and both have never had any issues
> My FSA Afterburner cranks (no ide how old these are as they're 2nd hand) I've rounded out the hole in the cap which preloads the bearings etc. But you know sometimes it is user error and more people should take it on the chin rather than trying to spread a bad reputation just because something is different than they're used to.
> The cranks on my Sons new BMX have come lose about 3 times so far (again a pinch bolt system) so I can understand that from bad experiences people can be against a certain type of product, weather it's user error or weather it's buying a lemon some people will always have problems.
> 
> ...


Yep and when it comes down to it, its the crank that you can afford and does what you need it to do. Anit trying to start a flame war with will over Raceface vs Shimano, ive installed and ridden both, and the saints are dam nice cranks, i just run raceface cause everyman and his dog seems to be running saints now days. Ive used raceface cranks for awhile, and have been extremely happy with my RF cranks (evolve dh, Atlas FR and repond)


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

Nick_M2R said:


> a.) In the 1.5 yearsive owned my atlas FR's (the type of interface everyone *****es about) the only thing i have used to remove and install them is a hammer drill set on max torque.


you should never need to use an effin HAMMER DRILL to put on cranks. if it was a good design in the first place they would have kept it. Shimano pinch bolt system is fool proof. no powertools required.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

The Dude said:


> you should never need to use an effin HAMMER DRILL to put on cranks. if it was a good design in the first place they would have kept it. Shimano pinch bolt system is fool proof. no powertools required.


Of course i dont need a hammer drill, i only use the hammer drill because it does the bolt up in about 2 seconds, compared to about a minute using a regular allen key....:skep:


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

Nick_M2R said:


> Of course i dont need a hammer drill, i only use the hammer drill because it does the bolt up in about 2 seconds, compared to about a minute using a regular allen key....:skep:


it also could way overtorque it as well.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Nick_M2R said:


> Yep and when it comes down to it, its the crank that you can afford and does what you need it to do. Anit trying to start a flame war with will over Raceface vs Shimano, ive installed and ridden both, and the saints are dam nice cranks, i just run raceface cause everyman and his dog seems to be running saints now days. Ive used raceface cranks for awhile, and have been extremely happy with my RF cranks (evolve dh, Atlas FR and repond)


I'm a bit like that, partly curious about stuff that people rave on about but partly turned off it because of the same reason. Kind of like Thomson a few years back, I brought one of their stems even a seat post but found it wasn't the be all and end all like everyone makes out. I guess sometimes you just have to try things out and accept that you may or may not like it regardless of what anyone else thinks.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Fine. Compare it to the SLX which is comparable in price and strength. SLX is FAR lighter.

I don't consider the Respond to be light at all.

The Saint was not designed to be light, nor is it known to be a lightweight part. It was designed to be durable, reliable, and stiff. They managed to shed some weight in the process, but it is by no means a weight weenie DH crank. Is it lighter than some of the competition? Yeah. 

The design means the interface will wear. Simple as that... It is an interference fit. A spindle that tapers so that it goes in a slightly smaller hole. Anti-seize is not going to save you.

Shimano cranks can come loose too if the pinch bolts are overtorqued, it can distort the shape of the hole. 

A hammer drill/impact does not belong near the bike. Torque is important. The manufacturer comes up with these figures for a reason.

I have had several sets of RaceFace cranks over the years, from their square tapers to their ISIS to the new X-type. The old ones used to be okay. The X-type is not well thought out. Before, the spindle was attached to the non-drive. This made chainguide setup a pain. You also have to fiddle with stupid rubber washers and o-rings to get proper chainline and bearing preload. As you've noted by your use of an impact/hammer drill, the bolts require a ton of torque. A number of these crank/spindle interfaces seem to have worn prematurely. There have also been multiple instances of questionable QC or poor machining of the interface. The plus is that RaceFace warranties most of these parts...


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

^^^ Well if that explanation doesn't do it then nothig will!


----------

